# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Loy Krathong - Lễ hội hoa đăng lãng mạn nhất thế giới

## nguyetnt

Loy Krathong (lễ hội hoa đăng) được coi là lễ hội truyền thống lãng mạn nhất thế giới với ánh sáng lung linh, huyền ảo của hàng vạn cây nến thơm và đèn trời.


Nếu tới Thái Lan đúng dịp lễ hội Songkran tháng Tư hàng năm, du khách có thể thấy người Thái đổ ra đường té nước lấy may thì vào tháng 11, dễ dàng bắt gặp hình ảnh lãng mạn của các cặp tình nhân trong lễ hội hoa đăng Loy Krathong. Lễ hội hoa đăng là ngày lễ có nhiều ý nghĩa và chứa đựng nhiều yếu tố thần thoại nhất của người Thái, được tổ chức vào đêm 15 tháng 12 theo lịch Thái.


Từ Loy trong tiếng Thái của nghĩa là thả nổi, Krathong là có nghĩa là cây nến nhỏ hoặc cây đèn nhỏ được gắn trên những chiếc bè làm bằng lá. Loy Krathong là lễ hội truyền thống đã có lịch sử hơn 700 năm với ý nghĩa để tỏ lòng tôn kính với thần Nước và cầu xin thần tha thứ cho những hành động của con người trong cuộc sống khi làm ô nhiễm nguồn nước của người.

Khi màn đêm vừa buông xuống cũng là thời điểm đẹp nhất để lễ hội Loy Krathong bắt đầu. Những đôi nam thanh nữ tú và các cặp vợ chồng dắt tay con cái tay cầm những chiếc Krathong đi chơi hội.

Ở giữa mỗi chiếc Krathong là một cây nến thơm, hoa tươi và vải đủ màu sắc. Sau khi thắp đèn xong, ai nấy đều nhắm mắt lại, miệng cầu khấn cho gia đình, người thân được bình an, hạnh phúc. Ngoài ra, cũng có nhiều đôi nam nữ rủ nhau đi thả đèn để cầu cho tình yêu bền chặt, sớm nên duyên vợ chồng.

Một số nơi như ở Chiang Mai, ngày lễ này còn có cả màn thả những chiếc đèn trời khổng lồ.

----------


## lunas2

đèn trời đẹp tóa

----------

